# The Rescuer's Final Reward



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I always love this poem. I had it matted and framed on some fancy paper and it hangs in my den. I love it. Always brings a tear to my eye though. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry, it took me a minute to post a reply....er ah ....had something in my eye ...er ...ah. {clears throat} That was a tremendous read. Thank you for posting a beatiful tribute the the great rescuers out there. I hope every rescue organization gets a copy to send on to thier rescuers.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome post! Over-the-top excellence & no doubt every word is true! Thank you for that wonderful share.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Cry like a babe everytime I read it - Thank You.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Steve. I have read it before as well, but it is beautiful. It always makes me cry!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Well....that just did me in.............what an emotional story....and every word is so true....God Bless the Rescuers.



​


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Crap.

I've read that prose probably several dozen times in several dozen places. And I usually respond the same way every time...

The tears are cascading down my face as I type............

SJ


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

WOW, I have never read that. It is beautiful and boy did it bring the tears! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

This is lovely, but so sad. I remember when someone posted it on CG, I first saw it on the Irish Retriever Rescue website nearly a year ago. 

Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Sheri (Mar 20, 2007)

OMG im crying after reading this, i just lost my cat about a month ago, and it makes me think he is sitting there waiting for me so he can cross that bridge.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow... I've never seen this before... but what a beautiful story!!

Even to this day I still remember our first family dog, and every pet from then 'till now, and it just makes me feel soo good to know that I will one day see them again, and be able to tell them just how much I love them all.


----------

